# 3m shampoo



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok ive been informed by a couple of friends about some 3m products and especially the shampoo. I spoke to Miracle today about this for advice or knowledge and he said he has also tried it and he said its fantastic stuff so ive just ordered a large 3m order to try out. Ive never actually used any 3m products before from the car care range only the polishes which i love.

http://mmm5685.tmbclients.co.uk/con...esscode=6k97927&source=carcare&countrycode=uk

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1819-3m-car-shampoo-473ml-bottle.aspx

Heres pauls take on it and wonder if anyone else has tried this shampoo or any of the products , im quite excited to try it..

My initial results were a bit of a surprise, I already knew that 3M produced decent products but their shampoo is simply amazing!!!

It is the only shampoo I have tried that adds to crystal rocks sheen which is obviously the wax i use day in day out so know the results achieved and achieveable..

Most other shampoos either slowly strip the wax layer, or just fails to really break down the dirt apart from a very select few.

3M car wash soap (silly name, I know) foams and suds up like crazy, with a really deep cleaning action.

But best of all it left the car as if I have just applied another layer of wax!! Crazy!!

And all this for £5!!

The only down side is that the cap is rubbish, but I found if you ignored the pop top and just twisted it off then it worked as a useful measure, which is handy as it is a little runny so be careful when you pour!

Seriously though give it a try and tell me what you think!

So has anyone else trid this at all?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Didn't even know they did a range like this, do you know if this is something new they have added lately, makes me wonder if it has been influenced a little by their ties with Meguiars?

Thanks for sharing mate.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv not tried it my self no, but i was looking at the 3M range the other day and struggled to find any where that sells the whole lot bar US sites, so thanks for the links 

for a diver if its good then its great value.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Some of the guys on US sites have been squealing about some of the products in this range, they are ment to be good :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Didn't even know they did a range like this, do you know if this is something new they have added lately, makes me wonder if it has been influenced a little by their ties with Meguiars?
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate.:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The thing is because im helping a couple of guys with showcars for 2010 ive been talking colours for the last couple weeks and what i think would look nice and wet etc and the bodyshop involved said had i tried any of the range as they use the 3m system. They sent me a link and then when i spoke to paul this afternoon he said he,d tried it amd it was fab which to be frank surprised me because i thought for a fiver he would not even try it but he said give it a go its brilliant so ive ordered a load and will give some to my mates aswell to try. I dont even know what it smells of but he did say use it through the foam lance its mad 

I never actually realised they did a range like this , are they tied with Megs now then?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Apparently they own megs now...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

is this common knowledge? As in an announcement somewhere?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> is this common knowledge? As in an announcement somewhere?


I don't think there's an official announcement anywhere, I heard about it from some of my suppliers.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Excellent!

My supplier stocks a huge range of 3M stuff, so I'll have to see if they're getting any of this stuff in and try to blag myself some freebies


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looks like it could be a good product, How does Paul rate this against Z7? as i know he uses and loves Z7


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1819-3m-car-shampoo-473ml-bottle.aspx:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My thoughts aswell phil and ill ask him when i speak to him, i want to try z7 as i havent used it and thinking of doing a full zaino detail soon on a nice car , imreally starting to go full circle with my products , funy how it goes like that sometimes, i dont know its its boredom and trying to keep the adventure alive or simply you just end up going this way.
If im honest i actually thought he was gonna call me a joker when i asked but he stopped me in my tracks and said just buy it , then tell me your opinions so i have , he rates it massively.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got the show car paste wax and polishing pad glaze but I'm yet to use either (waiting for better weather). The packaging looks a bit different to those though... Perhaps a different range of products?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> My thoughts aswell phil and ill ask him when i speak to him, i want to try z7 as i havent used it and thinking of doing a full zaino detail soon on a nice car , imreally starting to go full circle with my products , funy how it goes like that sometimes, i dont know its its boredom and trying to keep the adventure alive or simply you just end up going this way.
> If im honest i actually thought he was gonna call me a joker when i asked but he stopped me in my tracks and said just buy it , then tell me your opinions so i have , he rates it massively.


Z7 is the best shampoo i have used, i personally find it better than high end products. Love Zaino products, i think you'll like Z7 give it a go! :thumb:

I know exactly what you mean by going full circle. Might give it a go as its only a fiver and might even be a nice new clay lube!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

yea i may have to try z7 because currently glossworx is my fave.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Somebody should tell Paul that swissvax has a shampoo especially for their waxes.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmmm....

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...&nmt=3M's new Car Wash soap is simply amazing!!!

More of Paul's thoughts on it.... boy those PH guys are harsh!!! :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

We get that over here Woohoo :0

I'll have to give it a try.

Don't even bother with the wheel cleaner though as it's pooper than poop.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> yea i may have to try z7 because currently glossworx is my fave.


Glossworkz rocks, don't think you'll find Z-7 to be any better or add anything over it, not really any difference between the 2 IMO.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

For £5 i may aswell have a go


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Being a chemical company, I'd expect 3M to produce a good car wash, I've seen many posts of people using their polishes so this dosen't surprise me one bit.

I do think some of the replies on Pistonheads were a bit out of order, although again it's about what you'd expect.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gandi said:


> For £5 i may aswell have a go


Thats what she said!


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

I really do rate 3M products, and not just because I dont have to pay for them! 

Im glad to see they are expanding their range whilst maintaing their excellent quality. I dont think I will be leaving AG shampoo though.. its all about the rust inhibators


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

well ill post up my finding when it arrives..

Do they do a good wax , i use their clay bars from time to time.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> well ill post up my finding when it arrives..
> 
> Do they do a good wax , i use their clay bars from time to time.


There paste wax is ok, nothing to really brag home about...I picked up a bottle of this stuff from a parts store, live in the US so its easy to find, what dilutin rates you planning on using as it seems like the bottle is saying a oz or so for 4-5 gallons of water.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im not really sure until i try it , feel it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Where have you ordered it from Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

3m lol.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> 3m lol.


:lol: I thought a UK retailer stocked it like Motorgeek.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this not uk then?

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1819-3m-car-shampoo-473ml-bottle.aspx

or do you mean an alternative seller.


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

have ordered some of this... 3M select seems to be ok as there is no shipping charge... good for the masking tape as well... will be intersting to see how it is against shampoo plus that i am using at mo... for £5 will be good to try...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A fiver here a fiver there, fills me garage and empties me pockets.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahahahahadont i just know that one from my ebay account lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I went to my local Mitre 10 and got some today, not bad for $13, definetly cheaper than I was going to pay for Z7 and I got to use it this afternoon.

Paul was right about the suds, they lasted in the bucket for the entire wash and did a very good job of cleaning.

I would rate this in my favorites as just ahead of the Carlack shampoo which is my current favorite and much better than Duragloss 901.

And heres some piccies:

What else I purchased in the range (I alrady had the wheel cleaner).










3 capfuls in 10 litres topped with cold water.




























The suds lasting even after the wash was finished





































The wash bucket at the end of the wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Is this not uk then?
> 
> http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1819-3m-car-shampoo-473ml-bottle.aspx
> 
> or do you mean an alternative seller.


OH I never knew they had a UK site.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Well I went to my local Mitre 10 and got some today, not bad for $13, definetly cheaper than I was going to pay for Z7 and I got to use it this afternoon.
> 
> Paul was right about the suds, they lasted in the bucket for the entire wash and did a very good job of cleaning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you remarks Alex, ordered some after Marc's recommendation - can't go wrong for a fiver delivered really :thumb:

And good to see the 2 bucket method and cleaning in the RAIN :lol:. I bet the neighbours think you pommies are even stranger then normal


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think I will purchase some of this in the new year too. How does it smell?


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Thanks for you remarks Alex, ordered some after Marc's recommendation - can't go wrong for a fiver delivered really :thumb:
> 
> And good to see the 2 bucket method and cleaning in the RAIN :lol:. I bet the neighbours think you pommies are even stranger then normal


I think you'll find New Zealanders ain't pommies lol 
That's what they call us british folk!! lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

God i can see from outside the box why people think im strange getting excited about a £5 car shampoo  , i never understood why on the ironingboard forums people were getting excited about the new double coated Minky foldup with steam iron multiguard attached which was a first for minky , now maybe i can understand their passions


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

caddyman said:


> I think you'll find New Zealanders ain't pommies lol
> That's what they call us british folk!! lol


Oops ... that's what I meant :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Thanks for you remarks Alex, ordered some after Marc's recommendation - can't go wrong for a fiver delivered really :thumb:
> 
> And good to see the 2 bucket method and cleaning in the RAIN :lol:. I bet the neighbours think you pommies are even stranger then normal


It's very slick too, for the price you really can't go wrong and to think I was going to spend £10 + £10 P&P on getting some mor Carlack, saved myself a few pennies 



Spoony said:


> I think I will purchase some of this in the new year too. How does it smell?


Chemically fruity smell :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I ordered some up too, again I'm not going to miss a fiver.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have ordered some too together with some masking tape, which is also excellent value with free delivery at present direct from 3M. :thumb:

Alex - be sure to give us a report on the wheel cleaner


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Alex - be sure to give us a report on the wheel cleaner


Crapper than a crap thing thats really crap :thumb:

It makes the Zymol wheel cleaner look good.

I can't wait to try the plastic spray though as 303 Aerospace is quite expensive over here.


----------



## Tete (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings from Spain. I've tested several 3M car care products (almost all).

First thing I must say is that these products are completly different from the proffesional 3M products.

The shampoo smells like duragloss 901. exactly the same smelling. It cleans quite well and also when you see the car it looks good, but I think there are others options that are also good options. 

Also I tried the wheel cleaner... It's very soft (I don't know how to say in english) it's not too agressive. I didn't like it. 

The scratch remover is ok, like meguiar's scratchX. It works quite good. 

I am writting the reviews on my blog (in spanish), but I don't know if I could publish here the links or the photos (watermarks)


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

sorry to go back a few threads but the attached thread has a PR regaridng Megs and 3M.

http://www.meguiars.com/press/release_viewer.cfm?selected_ID=184

My Missus works for 3M, not the automotive. In the company news letter there was a competition about 4 weeks ago for staff to win some of the new car care range.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

got mine yesturday! smells a bit like maxi suds


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Phil H said:


> got mine yesturday! smells a bit like maxi suds


How long did it take to come through?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

mine took 2 days,well packaged :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Might order some of this. How much does a bottle contain?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Worth a punt at that price, just ordered some and some masking tape. This site costs me more money yet again.......... :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Might order some of this. How much does a bottle contain?


473ml?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

My bottle arrived yesterday - i'll give it a try this weekend (weather permitting)


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Wahey mine turned up today. I have ordered the whole range so be interesting to try the shampoo aswell as the rest of the car care products. Cant beat free delivery :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mine was only sent today


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its interesting that I have not ordered any of this yet:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its interesting that I have not ordered any of this yet:lol:


How can this be, Ross without a shampoo :doublesho :lol:, even I have a bottle sitting in the garage .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ads2k said:


> How can this be, Ross without a shampoo :doublesho :lol:, *even I have a bottle sitting in the garage* .


I dont know:doublesho:lol:Let me have it:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I needed some masking tape & thought why not give it a go.

Still waiting for shipping confirmation after ordering on Monday, speedy delivery it's not.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My detailing shelf has been pushed along for my new stock


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Marc I hear the 3M products are really good.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't worry Ross I still haven't bought any yet either. I'm waiting till I get xmas presents out the way because the chances of me going to buy stuff on that site and old spending a fiver and slim to none!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


>


nice one mate! let us know how you find the range


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Marc 

I picked up some of that Performance Finish on the way home from work tonight, can't wait to give it a crack on saturday.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Got the Shampoo through Today, smells really nice, looks really wattery, will be hoping to try it this weekend, if its any good i may invest in the spray wax and if i get my sample of the performance finnish through and its good ill get that too


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My bottle arrived today. Hoping to try it out at the weekend. 
If its as good as it smells i'll probably order a couple more bottles while the offer is on


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

well i asked my mate over today before work as im on shift to have a play with the shampoo.

My first impressions of it are it seems very runny but its irrelevant as its volume not thickness that count.

Now i did make a cardinal sin because i got so excited about it i just squirted a small amount in without measuring it but would hazard a guess at a capul to 2 capfuls if the top were removed , i really dont like the container and top because its like trying to pour boiling water out of a limescaled kettle spout , it runs all down the sides no matter how hard you try and i found this with the top , it isnt cleanliness user friendly.










Weather this morning was freezing so filled bucket with hot water three quarters and then topped with cold from karcher. The foam is immense to be frank. Time 9.18am










Now washing wise i really liked this shampoo alot , it seems to have a large amount of lubricity for something not thick in structure from the off. cleaning wise again it really seems to pull off dirt easily and the foam on the car lasted ages , ive never been a great believer of foam being the main thing i look for in a shampoo , i prefer a silky feeling water which glides over the surface combined with good cleaning abilities which this seems to have and for a fiver delivered i think is fantastic value , had this been £12.99 i may think differently on value for money but for the actual product its superb. time 9.40am










Now once the car was finished the water was pretty much lukewarm due to the conditions and although the level had depleted the foam hadnt , it was almost as good as when started 45 minutes earlier as the time as now 10.00am










the real proof to me which rarely happens is when i tipped the water away down the drain yet the bucket was still full of foam and needed a good rnse out to get rid of all of them , most shampoos dont do this i find. 10.05am










I think really for a fiver delivered you cant really not give this a try , its a bargain and definetly worth having a punt on even if you dont like which i cant see personally.

I also tried the glass clean which i also thought was superb , aerosol can which im not normally keen on especially after finishing a detailed car but the mist didnt spread to wide and cleaned the glass really well.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Do you have the scratch remover Marc?

I'm interested in this as I don't have an orbital and looks like it's more like a polish as it says it'll remove light scratching and oxidation.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Do you have the scratch remover Marc?
> 
> I'm interested in this as I don't have an orbital and looks like it's more like a polish as it says it'll remove light scratching and oxidation.


Now im upset , my happy shampoo suds have been blown into oblivion as i didnt order it


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The review looks spot on tbh. Looks a quality product. I took delivery of mine today so will give it a go in the next day or so. 

To put your mind at rest, I just ordered the scratch remover. There now you can sleep tonight.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

May aswell give it it a go for a fiver!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Marc :thumb:

It really is good for the price, I wonder if they do it in bulk???


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Used the 3M Car Soap today. First thing that struck me whilst mixing it up is that it was Duragloss 901 just by another name - same smell very similar colour & consistancy etc. This is a good thing as 901 is a excellent shampoo. However, in use I think this is the slickest car wash shampoo I have used with grate lubricity and cleaning power. The water sheeted off the car fantastically well and it did seem to add something to the finish. So all in all a great product. :thumb:

All we need now is the opportunity to buy it in gallon sizes, as otherwise it is quite pricey, even at £5 for 473mls.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I tried the Performance Finish today and didn't think much of it, it was very grippy applying it, buffed off OK and left a half decent finish but I'd recommend Megs NXT over this.

Look forward to seeing what the others who've bought this think.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Was looking on the back of the bottle and saw that it contained ethoxylated alcohol, not being a chem major but would like to know if anyone knows of effects of this type of alcohol on wax layer? Any insight would be nice to hear.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

agpatel said:


> Was looking on the back of the bottle and saw that it contained ethoxylated alcohol, not being a chem major but would like to know if anyone knows of effects of this type of alcohol on wax layer? Any insight would be nice to hear.


iwould think that would just flash off. mixed and open to air ..


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

trhland said:


> iwould think that would just flash off. mixed and open to air ..


Hmm, I think I should of searched a little harder before posting but it helps in lessening up dirt and cleaning up a surface. Dont think it will hurt much of anything.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> as otherwise it is quite pricey, even at £5 for 473mls.


You really think that this is pricey?

Even a Dodo Shampoo costs 16-17pounds for 500ml, so i think the 3m is cheap, especially if it is as good as mark and paul said.


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!! I'm going to stock up on this stuff while the postage is free!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> You really think that this is pricey?
> 
> Even a Dodo Shampoo costs 6-7pounds for 500ml, so i think the 3m is cheap, especially if it is as good as mark and paul said.


Yes but it would be even cheaper in gallons :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just used it today for the 1st time. Can't really better vxrmarc's excellent review earlier. It's great stuff for the money but agree Marc that the bottle and spout are crap. My 1st attempt at squirting some in the bucket resulted in wastage and dribbling (the bottle, not me!).
Lovely cherry scent too.
Ordered 2 more bottles and will decant mine into a bottle with a pump dispenser, so no more waste.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried it in a foam lance yet................?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> is this common knowledge? As in an announcement somewhere?


I'm surprised you've not been aware of this - it's been over a year now since it happened.
They also bought Dedication To Detail (The Edge Pads & Products) around the same time, iirc.

http://www.meguiars.com/press/release_viewer.cfm?selected_ID=184
http://www.bodyshopbusiness.com/Article/36076/3m_acquires_dedication_to_detail.aspx


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Not the best soap, through the foam lance............!


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

atomicfan said:


> You really think that this is pricey?
> 
> Even a Dodo Shampoo costs 16-17pounds for 500ml, so i think the 3m is cheap, especially if it is as good as mark and paul said.


you really need to consider dilution ratios. more so when comparing stuff to dodo shampoos.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Used today. Impressed, mainly due to the price. Leaves a similar finish to BH Autowash/CG Glossworkz. Don't know if I'd buy it again after I use it and CG CW&G up as I intend to buy the 5L size of Glossworkz, unless someone finds this in a 5L container.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I brought some of this (well it would be rude not to given it was a diver) used it for the first time today, my views are: smells, dilution is not up to much, dose a decent job of cleaning a waxed car (my van) never took my wax off so thats a touch, its not very slick tho, and it certainly dont compare to my usual wash product.


Conclusion:

For a fiver its good, you could do alot worse than this product but i dont think its the best wash solution by any means.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I just cant see why people still look at the price of the bottle and not PER WASH. I used a new (to me) shampoo today that appears cheap but said 40-80ml PER 5L of water! How the heck is that a value product when I mix up a 15L wash bucket and the bottle of shampoo only holds 500ml?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Damon, surly you jest, you using 15L of water to wash a car, you eco hypocrite LOL


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Ordered some today. 
Having only ever used Megs Gold Class and next Gen will be good to have a change.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I am waitin for 10 days for the 3m shampoo.

Does anybody have another reseller that delivers within the EU.


----------



## Leefin (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, would like to try this out in Finland as well.. 3M probably only deliver to UK & Ireland. Anyone know of a detailing shop that could deliver it within the EU?


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Think i`ll be ordering some of this shampoo..

It looks stuff


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> I am waitin for 10 days for the 3m shampoo.
> 
> Does anybody have another reseller that delivers within the EU.





Leefin said:


> Yeah, would like to try this out in Finland as well.. 3M probably only deliver to UK & Ireland. Anyone know of a detailing shop that could deliver it within the EU?


try mat at i4detailing


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

grant_evans said:


> try mat at i4detailing


Had just seen it on his site this morning which made me want to get it. £5.49 looks a good price and it got a good review from PD at Miracle:thumb:


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1819-3m-car-shampoo-473ml-bottle.aspx

Limited time on FREE DELIVERY SO HURRY.

I also notice the tape are very check order lots FREE DELIVERY HELP

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/c-534-3m-masking-tape.aspx


----------

